# Grindhouse



## wakajawaka (Sep 27, 2006)

Saw this over the weekend. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It's worth the price just for the fake 70's style movie trailers. I liked the Rodriguez feature a bit more than the Tarantino one. The Tarantino one almost drowned itself in dialog, but made up for it in the end, which was hilarious.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

wakajawaka said:


> Saw this over the weekend. I thoroughly enjoyed it. It's worth the price just for the fake 70's style movie trailers. I liked the Rodriguez feature a bit more than the Tarantino one. The Tarantino one almost drowned itself in dialog, but made up for it in the end, which was hilarious.


I agree 100% i amost passed out waiting for something to happen in the second movie. It was cool at the end though. Glad i stuck it out. My favorite trailer was for vigilante. "They just F'd with the wrong Mexican!"


----------

